# Already sick of VS TdF coverage...



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's right, after one commercial for "the most epic race, ever," I am tired of the VS TdF coverage. This July is going to be a long one. 

Back to my cave.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Saab born from jets?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Likely just like last year. I'm really glad someone is offering the coverage. More than willing to put up with the ads in order to get it.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mute button is indeed a beautiful thing. Cycling coverage has been great this year between Universal and VS, barring a few Flyers related cutoffs.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

According to VS America won 1-1 against England the other day in the foozeball


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

LOL, this is an easy fix, DVR. Its crazy electronic magic, skip right over the commercials and dont have to listen to LA talk about the shack.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

DVR for the win! I like to record the morning live feed and watch it at night. Pure Phil and Paul, and no filler or "educational" segments. Full HD will be nice too.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Coolhand said:


> DVR for the win! I like to record the morning live feed and watch it at night. Pure Phil and Paul, and no filler or "educational" segments.


This is exactly what I have done for the last whole bunch of years, except last year was the first with a DVR ... VCR before that. I watched the prime-time coverage a couple-few times after discovering there had been a power failure or cable outage that screwed up the live morning show. I never much enjoyed it.

Last year was the first time I watched in HD, too. 'twas purely wonderful.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Marc said:


> Saab born from jets?


this actually worries me - they have been pulled back from bankruptcy and have a new model they are about to introduce...


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

you look like a man possessed!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

jsedlak said:


> you look like a man possessed!


That's cause I reached into my suitcase of courage!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> That's cause I reached into my suitcase of courage!


He's Suffering!


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

The morning coverage is actual coverage..I learned this after a few years. I would watch the evening show and they really don't cover enough racing..They do a lot of segment stories. I don't mind the segment stories but I really want to see a lot of the race. But I honestly tend to watch both because I do try and learn something in the interview sessions..

So as others have said DVR the morning coverage. My advice is if you have never taped this before make sure you until 2 pm. The morning coverage let's say it goes from 8-11 always run's over and you will miss the end of the stage. Your better off taping from 8-2pm (8-11ish..then 12-2 is just a shorter version of the stage and actually not bad if you don't have time)


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I know I'm an old fart but....

Back in the day, TdF coverage was relegated to a 30 minute segment on ABC's Wild World of Sports on a weekend.

I'll take Versus daily coverage with all the "Epic Cycle" hype over that anytime.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Retro Grouch said:


> I know I'm an old fart but....
> 
> Back in the day, TdF coverage was relegated to a 30 minute segment on ABC's Wild World of Sports on a weekend.
> 
> I'll take Versus daily coverage with all the "Epic Cycle" hype over that anytime.


ah the good old days - Sam Posey drawing on his car racing background to explain/mangle the Tour...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey, at least hockey is over. So they can't cut off any stages to show the pregame show.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> Hey, at least hockey is over. So they can't cut off any stages to show the pregame show.


Correct. Now cycling will be cut off either by bull-fighting or by fishing.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> ah the good old days - Sam Posey drawing on his car racing background to explain/mangle the Tour...


How about Kirsten Gum? Not the worst sweater wearer on the channel.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i dunno, but if i have to see Levi Road ID commercial one more time I will go nuts


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Retro Grouch said:


> Back in the day, TdF coverage was relegated to a 30 minute segment on ABC's Wild World of Sports on a weekend.


... and then during Indurain's reign, we were given a significant upgrade to 30 minutes of late-night coverage per day on ESPN. The first 15 minutes was a recap of what had happened yesterday ... the second 15 covered the current day's stage ... subtract for commercials and the net was *maybe* 10 minutes of fresh, unseen material per day ... and yet we all thought it was wonderful, at the time.

I too have sometimes groused about the repetitive commercials on VS but, yeah, they're a small price to pay for the quality and depth of coverage we're now enjoying as compared to the not-so-good old days.

/Kirsten Gum is currently hosting "What's My Car Worth" on HD Theater.


----------



## hendo (Feb 22, 2005)

*Hummer*

Slightly off-topic, but in flipping through VS the other day, I saw Craig Hummer is hosting WEC Wreckage now on VS. I guess they like him. Maybe he is the new Al Trautwig. I also saw that Phil was hosting NBC coverage of the FL half-Ironman on Sunday. I would have picked Al for that one as he is NBC's go-to for the random sports. Major shakeups in broadcasting!


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Marc said:


> Correct. Now cycling will be cut off either by bull-fighting or by fishing.


They've got bull-fighting on VS? Man, I've been waiting for decades to see some professional bull-fighting and I've been missing it! Will they have the Running of the Bulls on?


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Matador abandons....his bullfight....arrested. Says he didn't have the balls for it.  

http://anyguey.guanabee.com/2010/06/matador-flees-bull/


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Mel Erickson said:


> They've got bull-fighting on VS? Man, I've been waiting for decades to see some professional bull-fighting and I've been missing it! Will they have the Running of the Bulls on?


Bull-fighting is part of their expanded MMA coverage.


----------



## Wildstar87 (Apr 5, 2005)

*I thought Craig Hummer was better than this...*

Is it a requirement that the US non-cycling announcer mangle the european names? He's driving me crazy every time is says Jens Vogt (It's VOIGHT you dunce!), I mean he's been around for 4 years, he's gotta be doing it on purpose..


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Good Lord. 

Yes, the commercials suck. Yes, the commentary is geared to the general masses and sometimes is flat out wrong. Yes, Phil, Paul, Bobke and Hummis seem to be muzzled by dictated content, And yes, they changed the theme music which really p*sses me off. The list goes on...

But... I get to wake up with my coffee and the TdF!

I do miss Bobke-antics though. A couple of years ago they seemed to really start reigning him in. No more flesh-colored skin suit commercials. Bummer.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Wildstar87 said:


> Is it a requirement that the US non-cycling announcer mangle the european names? He's driving me crazy every time is says Jens Vogt (It's VOIGHT you dunce!), I mean he's been around for 4 years, he's gotta be doing it on purpose..


Odd, the Eurosport announcers use Vogt also.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

VS doesn't cover the tour just like I would like them to. But the do cover the tour. I'll settle for that.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

They play tour coverage for like 12hrs/day. They're the ONLY channel around here which covers cycling at all. ESPN doesn't mention the tour until it's over...and then it's a 30 second segment. I say VS is a winner.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

hendo said:


> Slightly off-topic, but in flipping through VS the other day, I saw Craig Hummer is hosting WEC Wreckage now on VS. I guess they like him. Maybe he is the new *Al Trautwig. *


Jeez, I wouldn't wish that on the poor kid....


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Retro Grouch said:


> I know I'm an old fart but....
> 
> Back in the day, TdF coverage was relegated to a 30 minute segment on ABC's Wild World of Sports on a weekend.
> 
> I'll take Versus daily coverage with all the "Epic Cycle" hype over that anytime.


I remember very well, and then a few years later it moved to CBS with John Tesh blaring in the background.

For the OP, a DVR is your friend. I think I watched 3.5 hours of coverage in just under 2 hours today. I fast forwarded through all of the commercials and promo segments.

I for one am totally impressed with the coverage. Granted the commercials keep repeating (that's why I have a DVR and a remote to flip if I'm watching live) and Phil keeps flubbing names, the video feed is nothing short of spectacular. There were some shots from the helicopter hovering above the coverage that made it seem like there was some sort of boom set up over the cobbles. Yes, it can be choppy at times, especially from the motorcycles but that's mostly due to lack of signal. I know VS doesn't do the live video, but I'm still very impressed compared to the Tour of California, for example.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm glad I bought the tracker. More Sherwin, less Liggett, no commercials, on-demand play, and good picture quality.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Thoughts on da coverage:

* Definetly better than nothing

* New theme music sucks

* Chopper footage very cool

* No smilin Bob!

* I gotta get a DVR


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Watching online is just fine now that they've got rid of the hunk-of-junk autobahn plugin. Only thing I'd like is to actually hear the sounds on the road, as it's all mute just the commentation audio.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Dude, no more Saab commercials is fine by me. They were the worst and seemed to run twice every break.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

gh1 said:


> LOL, this is an easy fix, DVR. Its crazy electronic magic, skip right over the commercials and dont have to listen to LA talk about the shack.


This! And you can also skip over the boring flat sections early on where they are just riding slow while they keep cutting to Frankie who rattles on about some bike part or other.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

carbonLORD said:


> Dude, no more Saab commercials is fine by me. They were the worst and seemed to run twice every break.


'Runawayshoes.com. WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!'


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

carbonLORD said:


> Dude, no more Saab commercials is fine by me. They were the worst and seemed to run twice every break.


Replaced by Levi and Bobke peddling (no pun intended) Road ID.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

The new theme music blows and versus.tv might be the worst website ever put together.

Otherwise...yeah....I get hours and hours per day of HD coverage. Not bad.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

I really am amazed that VS just stops their regular coverage and shows the tour, repeating it like 5 times a day. I wonder what their regular viewers think of it. Probably not much.

I am still just thrilled that they broadcast the tour-- live no less! I remember the old John Tesh highlights and reading tour results on page 4 of the sports column under the 3a baseball results.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I haven't used a stopwatch, but the amount of commercials and promos are off the chart. The three hour broadcast at night is the worst in this regard and I think the ratio of racing/commercials may even be worse than last year. Fortunately I have a Tivo and blast through most of it. 

The thing between Bob, Phil, Paul and Hummer where they choose the stage winner and argue over who is going to win the jersey is beginning to wear on me. Tooooo looooong.

I like the Geico commercials.  Who is that guy?

Yes, I'm glad we have it in HD except.....my local Charter cable service only provides the signal in analog. Therefore the picture I see on a digital TV really stinks. 

Are you guys actually buying that Road ID bracelet? Someone must be for the amount of money they are spending.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

DVR is the answer. I still find it hard to believe people don't have these yet.

I have watched that Cadillac commercial a few times, though. Damn...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*They make you pay*

For those fancy things.

I feel more and more like a grumpy old man each day, except for the part where I am watching the Tour on streaming video and am on an intarweb forum and oh nevermind.




Buzzard said:


> DVR is the answer. I still find it hard to believe people don't have these yet.
> 
> I have watched that Cadillac commercial a few times, though. Damn...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

hawker12 said:


> Are you guys actually buying that Road ID bracelet? Someone must be for the amount of money they are spending.


I don't get those--for one they are so ugly I'd only wear them while cycling and I'd probably forget to put it on half the time anyway. They also cost $20+ for what is basically your name and address on a nylon strap. I have a little pouch that fits into my helmet that carries the same info and it was free.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I don't get those--for one they are so ugly I'd only wear them while cycling and I'd probably forget to put it on half the time anyway. They also cost $20+ for what is basically your name and address on a nylon strap. I have a little pouch that fits into my helmet that carries the same info and it was free.


Yeahbut if you have a neck injury you won't want someone digging around in your helmet.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

lemonlime said:


> Yeahbut if you have a neck injury you won't want someone digging around in your helmet.


For under $10 I could get one of those pet ID tags made and just wear it on a chain.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

The 5:00 showing of the TDF here in the Mid Atlantic states is over the top saturated with commercials. If I'm indicative of a 5:00 viewer, sponsors are wasting their money. I love cycling and I tune to something else.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

and . . . are there really that many cyclists out there into Michelob Ultra and Cadillacs?


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

The best commercial so far is the adhesive breast lift tape with the lopsided boobles. Really? What audience is there for this one on versus to start with, let alone the TDF?


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

why can't that that camera get a peek under those polka dot skirts?!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Why are they showing yesterday's stage in their prime time coverage, instead of today's?


----------



## LittleRoadBiker (Sep 4, 2008)

You know, I was wondering the same thing. I raced home from work because I was running late, I even had my girlfriend DVR'ing it at her house in case I didn't make it home in time...only to burst through the door to find yesterdays coverage on. Hopefully the midnight coverage is right.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Now I'm not sure if I was mistaken or not. Either they had cobbles on today's stage as well, or they just swapped into today's stage just now.


----------



## zipptrek (Jun 16, 2002)

MerlinAma said:


> How about Kirsten Gum? Not the worst sweater wearer on the channel.


 Last time I saw her was on travel channel I believe in some treasure hunt show.
Damn she looked good!! Way better than I remember from when she was on the tour.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*One more reason.*

to tap into cyclingfans.com and watch it live for free... I've done everyday with Sean Kelly commentating.. Good stuff..


----------



## kritiman (Jul 31, 2006)

It's probably heresy to say it, but watching the peleton pull for 140 miles is a little too dull for me.  
The sprints and the mountain stages are what makes it exciting.

Love the Spring Classics though.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I could watch the "Daily Line" promos all day long. 

Jenn Sterger......yum yum.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Oh Come On People*

You know what makes me sad?

YOU DO!!!!!!

What a pathetic bunch of whiners. ANYONE here recall Al Trautwig and ABC looking at Lemond and saying, Daddy will be home soon and THAT WAS ALL OF THE TDF YOU GOT??????

NOW, you have HD, Live, Prime time, commentary etc etc 

Solution, DONT WATCH IT. Go to place on the planet and just hide out in a cave. Ride your bike, far far far away. Just let us watch and enjoy. I bert you would all complain if you got given a gold brick because it was square and yellow.

Whiners be gone


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

Can we ban him?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*sure*



Haridic said:


> Can we ban him?


I would love to participate in your lynch mob mentality and jaded expectation for this incredible gift of cycling coverage, but to be honest, I am enjoying it more than watching your near comedic attempts "seriously" watching the TDF.

Both are entertaining:thumbsup:


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

jibber jabber jibber jabber ban ban ban:idea:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ttug said:


> You know what makes me sad?
> 
> YOU DO!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I bet they eat their steaks well done and with ketchup.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*I have fans*



rydbyk said:


> jibber jabber jibber jabber ban ban ban:idea:


Wow, now you are following me in different threads. This is the second thread. Hey do you want me to PM you about all the threads I am going to or are you one of those surprise creepy stalker types? 

Stalkers are creepy, especially one who have their "special" TDF day. Excluding 1 billion plus or minus a few million people.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*agreed*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> I bet they eat their steaks well done and with ketchup.



ROTFLMFAO!!!!!! 

More like Kobi extra well with A1 and Mayo.

Every year, the TDF birds come in, the piss and moan about what to me is near state of the art coverage, and then, like a bad weeping sore, they dry up and go away. THANK GOD


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

ttug said:


> I would love to participate in your lynch mob mentality and jaded expectation for this incredible gift of cycling coverage, but to be honest, I am enjoying it more than watching your near comedic attempts "seriously" watching the TDF.
> 
> Both are entertaining:thumbsup:


It strikes me as sad that these guys are being forced to watch the coverage! Close as I can tell, they must all be in a prison cell with a cycling fan who is bigger / meaner and uninterested in _As The World Turns!_


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Thats right!!!*



SwiftSolo said:


> It strikes me as sad that these guys are being forced to watch the coverage! Close as I can tell, they must all be in a prison cell with a cycling fan who is bigger / meaner and uninterested in _As The World Turns!_


By God man, you have hit the nail on the head!!!


There they are, Bubba arrives clad in lycra and states ina deep throaty voice, its time to debate sprint stages or learn the cornholio shuffle. 

SADLY, there is a loooooong pause, and they then post their displeasure here. Personally, they might enjoy the shuffle more


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

to ttug: #265 When you don't know what you're talking about, it's hard to know when you're finished. You are allowed to stop now. Just sayin'

:incazzato:

to OP. I am enjoying the coverage.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*well golly*



rydbyk said:


> to ttug: #265 When you don't know what you're talking about, it's hard to know when you're finished.
> 
> :incazzato:
> 
> to OP. I am enjoying the coverage.


Well in your "replies" it appears as though you have an eternity.

Can I call you my prison ***** now or later? I mean, it must be love by the way you need to follow me.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Haridic said:


> Can we ban him?


+1 and most likely many more. coolhand?

ttug's posts are often inappropriate. childish.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*I agree*



rydbyk said:


> +1 and most likely many more. coolhand?


you need to ban everyone who does not agree with you

"your special TDF day" awaits........

way to show your racing acumen


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

ttug said:


> you need to ban everyone who does not agree with you
> 
> "your special TDF day" awaits........
> 
> way to show your racing acumen



done here. good luck with your positive attitude buddy. I wonder what a list of all your inappropriate comments would look like if cut and pasted into a document. Might be a real eye-opener for you.. Again...good luck with that super positive attitude of yours..

i apologize to anyone that had to put up with this on this forum..no mas..


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*ya know, this is cute*



rydbyk said:


> +1 and most likely many more. coolhand?
> 
> ttug's posts are often inappropriate. childish.


If you follow me anymore, I will report you to the site admin. You are also threatening me with going to coolhand whenever you dont agree. Thats just harassment and I just dont really think you want to do that. Really. 

Coolhand is not at your personal beckon call and your special TDF day can go on anywhere you want. I already stated, I was wrong and I apologized for my actions in posting a spoiler title.

Now you are following me and thats harassment. Cut it out. Go away. You have now been informed that your actions are not appropriate to a specific board member

Every year, a crop of you and the minions like you arrive at TDF time. You are boorish, jaded, complain about state of the art coverage you get and then, in your 500 posts of glory, THANKFULLY go away. 

So hey, I am more than willing to ignore you, if you would just stop following me


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*promise?*



rydbyk said:


> done here. good luck with your positive attitude buddy.


You said that in the last thread. So now you are a stalker and a liar. Oh goody


----------

